
Show HN: I love it Vapor-ware at its finest - somid3
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;neuro67.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;neuro67.com&#x2F;</a>
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mentorbox.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mentorbox.com&#x2F;</a><p>On facebook I keep seeing this same idi*t pushing ads of different products -- each claiming to be a master in the field. The videos are hilarious, and so is the copy-paste template and approach.<p>Love it! Love it! Great comedy watch this guy vapor-preneur his way to a product-market-fit solution.
======
lioeters
Hahah, nice find - thanks for the entertainment. I gotta admit, he's got
talent for this and some aspects of his "work" are well-done. Clearly there's
creativity and effort involved in coming up with these "product" ideas,
putting together slick presentation material, marketing via social network..

Word of the day: vaporpreneur. Brilliant!

